#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   sexueller Missbrauch in der Kindheit >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,  
 ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich (w, 35J.) hier richtig bin.    
 Es geht um eine lange Geschichte, die lange zurück liegt. Um nicht zu sagen, 15 Jahre.    
 Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage mit keinem darüber geredet, es ist etwas einfacher, darüber im relativ anonymen Internet darüber zu schreiben.    
 Mein ältester Bruder hat mich über viele Jahre (gut 10 Jahre) regelmäßig sexuell missbraucht (komplette Programm, inkl. Vergewaltigungen). Ich habe mit ihm mittlerweile nur selten Kontakt und bin sehr froh, das er auf der anderen Erdhalbkugel ist.    
 Wenn meine Mutter davon erfährt, würde sie das wohl frühzeitig ins Grab bringen (schwer Herzkrank) und mein Vater würde das vollends fertig machen. Wie er reagieren würde/wird, kann ich überhaupt nicht abschätzen.    
 Jetzt bin **ich** aber soweit, das ich darüber mit wem reden **muss*.    
 Nur mit wem?    
 Hausarzt? Da habe ich Sorge, das man einen Stempel aufgedrückt bekommt und in eine Schublade gesteckt wird.    
 Beste Freundin? Da habe ich Angst, sie dadurch zu verlieren (warum auch immer).    
 Ich bin darüber "ein wenig" verzweifelt.   :Huh?:    
Könnt ihr mir da irgendeinen Rat geben?

----------


## Pianoman

Es ist schwierig, für solche traumatischen Erfahrungen die rechten Zuhörer zu finden bzw. zu nennen.  Da aber auch immer die Gefahr besteht, dass sich die erlebten psychischen Belastungen später in somatischen Störungen darstellen, sollten Sie sich zuerst an einen Neurologen/Psychiater wenden, um mit diesem weitere Perspektiven zu entwickeln.   Weiterhin existieren für Mißbrauchsopfer im nichtmedizinischen Bereich Ansprechpartner in verschiedenen Selbsthilfeorganisationen. Ich habe dazu zwei Links eingestellt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Fachleute in diesen Einrichtungen Ihnen kompetente Gesprächspartner nennen werden.  http://www.wildwasser.de/ http://www.zartbitter.de/content/index_ger.html   Ich hoffe, Ihnen ein wenig weiter geholfen zu haben.   Pianoman

----------


## Filliz

Hallo  
Dieses Thema ist immer schwer anzusprechen, aber es in sich zu vergraben ist auch nicht gut. Ich würde Dir empfehlen eine psychosoziale Beratungsstelle (z. B. Caritas-verband) zu kontaktieren. Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es eine Beratungsstelle Namens Zornröschen. Ob Du eine Bestrafung für Deinen Bruder möchtest, mußt Du entscheiden. Aber Dir sollte auch bewußt sein, dass Du evtl. nicht das einzige Opfer Deines Bruders bist und vielleicht im Moment jemand anderes unter ihm zu Leiden hat. Er benötigt ebenfalls Hilfe, aber das ist nicht Deine Aufgabe. Für Dich ist es erst einmal wichtiger, einen Gesprächspartner zu finden, mit dem Du über Deine Erlebnisse sprechen kannst und Deine Wunden heilen können. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft diesen Weg aufrecht zu gehen. 
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## Anonymisiert

Eine Bestrafung meines Bruders will ich nicht, da es den "Fall" in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen würde.  Das wäre beruflich für mich ein Todesurteil. Auch will ich das meinen Eltern nicht antun. Des Weiteren ist er mittlerweile nur noch max. einmal im Jahr in Deutschland und dann idR auch nicht hier zu Hause  (das macht es für mich einfacher). Für **mich** ist es gerade sowas von egal, was er nun macht.  
Bis jetzt führe ich auf die Erlebnisse "lediglich" mein starkes Übergewicht (BMI38, Tendenz fallend) zurück. Ich habe halt alles in mich rein gefressen (das ändere ich gerade).   
Leichte depressive Neigungen habe ich auch, inkl. Suizidgedanken, aber da liebe ich das Leben doch zu sehr. 
Eine große innerliche Anspannung ist auch da, welche sich in Verspannungen in Rücken/Nacken äußert. 
Vertrauen in andere finde ich nur schwer.  
Wie würde es denn beim Neurologen/Psychiater von statten gehen? 
Den Links gehe ich gleich mal nach.  
Oder mache ich mich nur verrückt?

----------


## Filliz

Nochmal Hallo 
Also bei mir in der Familie ist meiner ältesten Schwester das Gleiche passiert wie Dir, nur das es bei ihr unser Vater war. -Ich glaube, sie hat sich für meine andere Schwester und mich geoftert, damit es mit uns nicht auch geschied. Nun ja, meine ältere Schwester hat dadurch ein schwer behindertes Kind zur Welt gebracht, welches aber mit 21 Jahren vor gut 13 Jahren starb. Aus die Sache mit meinem Vater ans Licht kam, hat er sich der Bestrafung durch Suizid entzogen. Auch heißt es, dass mein Vater meinen Bruder (der Älteste) mißbraucht und an meine Schwester "angelernt" hat. 
Im November ist mein Bruder auf Bewährung und zu einer Geldstrafen verurteilt worden, wg. "sexuellen Übergriff" auf ein 14 jähriges Mädchen aus dem Verwandtenkreis.
Ich glaube, meine Schwester hat es bis heute nicht überwunden und wahrscheinlich kann man das auch gar nicht, sondern nur lernen damit besser zu leben und umzugehen. Sie leidet unter sehr starkem Übergewicht (BMI 55) , kann nicht gut Ordnung halten und ist sowohl mit ihrer Wohnung als auch mit sich selbst nicht sehr "reinlich". 
Solange meine Schwester dieses Thema nicht anspricht, sprechen wir auch nicht unbedingt darüber. Aber ich persönlich würde gerne mehr erfahren, akzeptiere aber ihr Verhalten und begnüge mich damit was ich weiß. 
Versuche für Dich dringend einen Ansprechpartner zu finden. Für den Akutfall, rufe die Telefonseelsorge an 24h kostenlos. 
Bis dann 
Tanja

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Aber ich persönlich würde gerne mehr erfahren

 wie meinst du das? So generell oder in ihrem Fall?   
Ich kann für **mich** sagen, das es für mich ein Teil "normal" war. Das man sich geschämt hat, man Angst vor einer Bestrafung hatte.    
Ich selbst habe es so in etwa 14 Jahre lang einfach verdrängt und seit etwa einem Jahr wird mir bewusst, das ich darüber reden sollte. Und in letzter Zeit ist mir es ganz klar geworden, das es raus muss. Aber ich habe nicht wirklich das Gefühl, eine Therapie zu benötigen  :Huh?:

----------


## Purzel2910

Sexueller Mißbrauch an Kindern verjährt in Deutschland nach 10 Jahren  (in Österreich nach 15 Jahren).Seit 2002 gibt es eine Hemmung der Verjährungsfristen bis zum 21. Lebensjahr des Opfers) - Dein Bruder würde warscheinlich nicht bestraft werden können. Nach der Verjährungsfrist ist die Gesetzgebung leider immer noch so, daß man nicht einmal ungestraft in der Öffentlichkeit darüber reden könnte, ohne daß man selbst Probleme bekommt. Also bringt dieser Weg sowieso nichts. Ich schreibe das nicht, weil ich das gut finde, sondern weil es einer der Mißstände in der deutschen Gesetzgebung ist. Er würde Dir sowieso warscheinlich wieder nur drohen, und dann mußt Du ziemlich viel Kraft dagegen setzen müssen um ihn zu signalisieren: " An mir kommst Du nicht vorbei!" , die Du vielleicht im Moment noch nicht hast. Warscheinlich wird er Dir sogar noch mit einem Gerichtsverfahren drohen, - nur damit Du wieder still bist.
Schau Dir doch mal von Ellen Bass das Buch " Trotz allem, " an. Dann kannst Du Dir ersteinmal darüber klar werden, welcher Weg für Dich eventuell etwas wäre. 
Es gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten, über die man sich erst einmal informieren sollte. 
Das Problem, wenn Du beginnst darüber zu reden, wird sein, daß Du nach dem Gespräch alleine da durch mußt, sei es daß Du Dich mit einem Psychiater oder mit der Telefonseelsorge unterhälst. So eine Sitzung oder so ein Gespräch geht vorüber, aber Du mußt danach mit der Situation noch umgehen können. Und das was man durch das " Sprechen" aufreißt, kann sehr weh tun. 
In der Regel passiert in der Familie überhaupt nichts, wenn man plötzlich darüber redet. Das ist ein Thema, daß den Familien nämlich unangenehm ist und daß die nicht haben wollen. Inzestuöser Mißbrauch wächst auf einem Boden, auf dem auf das Kind nicht sonderlich geachtet wurde. Der Täter muß davon ausgehen, daß dem Kind nicht geglaubt wird, sollte es auf die Idee kommen darüber zu reden. Normalerweise achten Eltern auf ihre Kinder und die spüren Veränderungen und es gibt auch Anzeichen, die man sehen kann, wenn man sie denn sehen möchte. Das "große" unaussprechliche Geheimnis endet in der Regel so, daß man innerhalb der Familie damit genauso schnell fertig ist, wie früher.- Ein Teil wird einen für verrückt erklären. Der andere Teil sucht nach Indizien, das Opfer als Lügner zu identifizieren. Der Rest wendet sich ab. Denn wenn einer da gewesen wäre, von dem Du Dir aus der Familie hättest Hilfe holen können,, dann hättest Du diesen familiären Ansprechpartner nämlich auch damals schon gehabt und Dir auch versucht dort Hilfe zu holen. 
Diese Therapien die so angepriesen werden entpuppen sich oftmals als Gang durch die Hölle. Wichtig ist, daß Du Dich zu nichts drängen läßt, sondern nur das machst, was Dir selbst gut tut. Es kann sein, daß Du damit jeglichen Kontakt mit Deiner Familie über jahrzehnte hinweg verlierst. Das mußt Du aushalten können. Es will also gut überlegt sein, mit wem Du darüber redest und in welchem Rahmen Du das machen möchtest. Inzestopfer sind in der Regel nicht sehr selbstbewust, denn selbstbewuste Kinder lernen von klein auf, sich zu wehren.  Du solltest Dir also alle Möglichkeiten, die Du hast ansehen,- und dann für Dich entscheiden, mit wem Du am liebsten reden möchtest. Es gibt da große Unterschiede.  Vorsicht vor Gesprächen innerhalb der Verwandtschaft, wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, daß Dein Geheimnis in der Familie öffentlich sein soll.- Es gibt da auch Leute, die einem mit ihrem Übereifer schaden und du findest Dich rasch in einer Situation, in der Du zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt noch nicht sein solltest/ wolltest. Alles liebe C.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo  
Ich meine natürlich in ihrem Fall.   
Möglich, dass Du Dich nicht krank fühlst, aber was ist da in Dir geschehen? 
Und ich denke da benötigt von etwas von Dir Verständnis (ein Aufrichten) für das, was Dir widerfahren ist.  
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das sexueller Mißbrauch mit seelischem Mord zu vergleichen ist. Irgendetwas in einem erlischt. - Sei es Lebenfreude, Unbeschwertheit oder einfach nur das Lächeln. Und es ist wichtig diesen Punkt zu finden um wieder unbeschwert oder freier leben zu können. 
Bis bald 
Tanja

----------


## Purzel2910

Warscheinlich ist es so, daß Du die Begebenheiten einfach " Ausblenden oder  Abspalten " konntest. Das ist ein Schutz, den viele Inzestopfer lernen, wenn etwas geschieht, daß ungeheuerlich ist.- Je älter man wird, je schlechter klappt das mit dem Ausblenden. Inzestopfer sind häufig sehr besonnen in Katastrophensituationen, weil die ihre Gefühle vom Körper abspalten können und meist auch dann noch funktionieren, wenn es brenzlig wird. Das macht allerdings noch eine Reihe von anderen Nebenwirkungen, die komplexer sind.-Während einer Therapie verlernst Du sicherlich das Abspalten.  Das tut aber ungewohnt weh. Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du einen für Dich richtigen Weg findest ohne erneut verletzt zu werden. . Lg C.

----------


## dreamchaser

In der Traumatherapie geht es gerade nicht darum, das Trauma durch erzählen wiederraufzuholen, sondern durch verschiedene Therapieformen einen Umgang und eine Selbstaufarbeitung zu erreichen. Es ist sogar strikt verboten in diesen Kliniken, sich mit Mitpatienten über das Trauma auszutauschen!! In seltenen Fällen kann man in Einzelfällen mit einem Therapeuten eine Aufarbeitung machen - ist aber nicht Standard!
Die richtigen Adressen sind psychosomatische Kliniken mit einer Spezialisierung auf Traumatherapie. Es gibt 3 Zentren in Deutschland: eins in Frankfurt, eins in Bad Wildunge und das dritte weiss ich nicht genau, wo es ist. Eine solche Therapie musst du selbst beantragen - dein Hausarzt kann dir dabei helfen. Aber das geht nur, wenn du bereit für eine Therapie bist - und diese Therapie spricht vor allem Menschen an, die durch solche Taten körperliche Symptome davontragen (psychosomatisch).
Deine Anlaufstelle ist dein Hausarzt - die meisten haben eine pyschosomatisczhe Grandausbildung. Und er steht unter Schweigepflicht, er darf also mit niemand über deine berichteten Erlebnisse sprechen!!!

----------


## Anonymisiert

> In der Traumatherapie geht es gerade nicht darum, das Trauma durch erzählen wiederraufzuholen, sondern durch verschiedene Therapieformen einen Umgang und eine Selbstaufarbeitung zu erreichen.

 ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen. Kannst du das mal ganz grob (frei nach dem Motto: Bruch => Gips) anreißen, wie das gemeint ist?        
Zu meinen Eltern habe ich einen sehr, sehr guten Kontakt und ein sehr gutes Verhältnis.  
Mein Vater meinte jetzt irgendwann mal, er hätte in der Zeit  gesehen, wie ich das mit dem fressen anfing, das ihm das im Herzen weh tat und er nicht wusste, wie er mir helfen konnte.  
In der Zeit, als ich sexuell missbraucht wurde, war es in der Familie so, das mein Lieblingsbruder (und meine absolute Vertrauensperson ever) lebensgefährlich erkrankt war, sodass meine Eltern in der Zeit recht stark auf ihn fixiert waren und ich war (zu) viel alleine. Da fing ich das Fressen an. Ich durfte meinen  Bruder eine lange Zeit nicht sehen, da er alles verlernt hatte und schwerst pflegebedürftig war. Mit ihm darüber reden geht leider nicht mehr, da er vor 5.5 Jahren gestorben ist.

----------


## Anonymisiert

puuuuuh....  Über neue Stichwörter hier im Forum habe ich die Seite von der http://www.schotterblume.de gefunden. Das hat mir viel input gegeben und es war mitunter ziemlich anstrengend für mich zu lesen. Bin jetzt gerade recht fertig.   
Mir ist nun klar, das ich damit anfangen werde und lasse mir mal einen Termin beim HA geben um darüber zu reden.

----------


## Purzel2910

Das freut mich für Dich.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg auf Deinem Weg. Liebe Grüße C.

----------


## dreamchaser

Es gibt z.B.Therapien wie Verhaltenstherapie, Ergotherapie, Kunsttherapie, Musiktherapie, Gruppentherapie.
Verhaltenstherapie: wenn man z.B. Angst vor etwas bestimmtem hat, dann wird das mit einem Therapeuten durch Konfrontation überstanden, z.B. Aufzugfahren bei Platzangst etc.
Ergotherapie: mit verschiedenen Gegenständen wird etwas gestaltet, was z.B. bestimmt Symbole beinhaltet (ebebso Kunst-und Musiktherapie mit den verschiedenen Ansätzen
Gruppentherapie: man bespricht verschiedene Themen in der Gruppe und jeder sagt etwas dazu, was es für ihn/sie bedeutet. Und jeder sagt z.B.etwas dazu, wie man mit bestimmten Gefühlen umgeht etc.
Natürlich hat man noch Einzeltherapie, in der man sich mit seinem Gefühlen einem Therapeuten anvertrauen kann. Nur dort kann man teilweise zumindest erzählen, was einem passiert ist - ausserhalb der Tür ist das tabu.

----------


## Anonymisiert

oh Gott.... das ist ja etwas was mir ja sowas von nicht meine Wellenlänge ist...  :Shocked:

----------


## Anonymisiert

meine damit insbesondere Ergotherapie, Kunsttherapie, Musiktherapie, Gruppentherapie.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Die Nacht bin ich mehr oder weniger durch die Hölle gegangen.   
Ich habe eben den 1. Schritt gemacht und es meiner Freundin erzählt. Jetzt war ihr mit  einem klar, was mit mir los ist. Sie meinte nur, das seit etwa einem Jahr in/bei mir eine Veränderung voran gegangen ist. Da sie in der Praxis meines HA arbeitet, hat sie jetzt einfach alles in die Hand genommen und fängt morgen mit der Koordination der Hilfe/Termine an.   
Was bin ich froh, endlich diesen Schritt getan zu haben.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Sei mächtig stolz auf Dich, diesen schweren Schritt zu wagen. 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute :ta_clap:  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Tanja

----------


## Anonymisiert

Bin ich auch  :Zwinker:   
Ich bin vor allem mächtig froh darüber, so eine tolle Freundin zu haben, die mich heute morgen komplett aufgefangen hat. Sie hatte viele Fragen, hat mir erste Richtungen aufgezeigt, wie es weiter geht, was nun gemacht werden muss und das sie mir dabei hilft, das alles geregelt zu bekommen. Dieses lange Gespräche war hart für mich, hat mir aber gut geholfen.    
Langsam komme ich auch wieder runter von diesem Horrortrip, wo ich vor allem gestern drauf war. Da habe ich die verschiedensten Szenen in Bildern wieder vor mir gesehen. Es ist mir klar, das ich noch so manches mal durch die Hölle gehen werde, aber sie wird nicht mehr so schlimm werden, wie es war.

----------


## 1stthink!

Toll, dass Du Dich Deiner Freundin anvertraut hast - denn einem wahren Freund sollte man alles sagen und teilen können! Wünsche Dir alles Gute für Deine weiteren Schritte und Deinen Weg!

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Deine Anlaufstelle ist dein Hausarzt - die meisten haben eine pyschosomatisczhe Grandausbildung. Und er steht unter Schweigepflicht, er darf also mit niemand über deine berichteten Erlebnisse sprechen!!!

 Ich habe gestern lange mit meinem HA gesprochen, es war für mich gut, das er schon Bescheid wusste, worum es geht, das war für mich einfacher. Er hat mir die Ressourcen gezeigt, welche ich bereits nutze und auch so sehr gestärkt und mir klare Hinweise gegeben, wo ich selbst drauf achten muss (da ich emotional nicht so stabil bin).   
Jetzt geht es darum möglichst schnell mit der Psychotherapie anzufangen (dh Termine zu bekommen). Dann entscheidet sich, wie es weiter geht (ambulant, Tagesklinik, stationär).    
Danke für Eure Hilfe.  :s_thumbup:   :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
wollte Dir nur schreiben. dass ich es toll finde, dass Du Dich jetzt auf den Weg machst um die Vergangenheit besser verarbeiten zu können. 
Du bist jetzt auf einem guten und richtigen Weg.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg für die Zukunft. 
Liebe Grüße Justitia

----------


## Anonymisiert

da es mir gar nicht mehr gut geht, werde ich morgen denn mal stationär einweisen lassen. Ohne sofortige professionelle Hilfe geht es nicht weiter.  
Wie läuft das denn dann ab? Ok, HA, Einweisung holen, da hin und dann??    :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Purzel2910

Du kannst Dir natürlich eine Einweisung holen. Wenn es Dir gar zu schlecht geht, kannst Du da auch als "Notfall" aufkreuzen.- Wie wäre es wenn Du mal da anrufst wo Du Dich einweisen lassen möchtest, denn die kennen sich da sicherlich aus und können Dir am besten Auskunft geben. - Ich befürchtete schon, daß es nach dem " Reden" erstmal schlechter gehen wird, weil das eben kein Thema ist, daß man nach dem Gepräch so einfach mal abschaltet und weil Du sicherlich viele Refexionen mitmachen mußt! Das wird noch eine harte Zeit werden, aber ich bin sicher daß Du das packen wirst. Sind einfach zuviele ambivalente Gefühle, die damit verbunden sind und die man zuordnen muß. ( Ich hab in den 90er Jahren lange Zeit für Organisationen wie Wildwasser uä. mitgearbeitet und nebenher immer wieder mißbrauchte Jugendliche bei mir zuhause aufgenommen gehabt. Die wurden da noch sehr hin und hergeschoben, wenn sie über 18 Jahre alt waren, und das Zuhause in dem die Mißhandlungen oftmals noch anhielten verlassen mußten. Für die Jugendämter gab es da keinen Handlungsbedarf, weil es vom Gesetzgeber nur eine " Kann-Lösung" war für diese Jugendlichen zuständig zu sein und man mußte oftmals hart dafür kämpfen, daß es für sie eine Hilfestellung gab). Das Thema war damals in Deutschland noch recht neu . Es wurde in diesen Jahren enttabuisiert. Es liefen ganze Kampagnen und allerlei Bücher erschienen auf dem Markt über das Thema, die den Leuten suggerierten, sie könnten nun über das Thema sprechen und würden Hilfe erfahren. In der Realität waren die Grundlagen damals dafür noch gar nicht so recht geschaffen und mit den Betroffenen wurde herumexperimentiert. Das war eigentlich übel. Die Betroffenen dachten, sie würden "Hilfe" erfahren und fielen stattdessen in ein Loch. Es gab aber gar keine Kapazitäten dafür.-  So ca 1992 lief dann eine sehr interessante Studie über "Inzest" an der Heinrich -Heine Universität in Düsseldorf. Bis dahin gab es etliche selbsternannte Therapeuten, die sich mit dem Thema, eine goldene Nase verdienen wollten und eigentlich bei vielen viel mehr kaputt gemacht haben, als das sie geheilt hätten.( Im Schnitt mußten die Betroffenen damals 70 bis 100 DM pro Stunde für dubiose Therapiegespräche aufbringen.-) Ich denke, daß die Studien, die dann in Deutschland liefen sicherlich zu einem besseren Umgang mit dem Thema geführt haben. Die Düsseldorfer Studie war sehr aufschlußreich. 
Und ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, wie übel es Dir im Moment geht.
Es ist so: so toll wie das ist, daß man jemanden findet, der zuhört,- genauso groß sind die Gefahren, die damit verbunden sind. Mit so einem Gespräch kann man ziemlich viel lostreten.( Ich würde meiner Freundin ein solches Gespräch verwehren und sie dann lieber zu einem " Fachmann " begleiten). Ich denke, daß Du bei den Leuten die Erfahrungen mit dem Umgang gesammelt haben am besten aufgehoben ist und daß die Dir ernsthaft helfen können, das alles auszuhalten, aufzuarbeiten, darüber hinweg zu kommen, und dann das Thema aber auch wieder loszulassen, wenn Du damit durch bist. 
Für diesen harten Weg, wünsche ich Dir alles Gute!- Und sei tapfer! Man kommt da durch! Und Du kommst da auch durch! 
Deine Christina

----------


## Anonymisiert

Purzel,du kannst davon ausgehen, das ich mit großer Bedacht die wenigen Personen ausgewählt habe, die es und was im Detail wissen. Ich denke mal, es werden auch nicht mehr Personen werden. Ich finde, ECHTE Freunde haben ein Anrecht darauf zu wissen, was los ist, warum man auf einmal vom Erdboden verschwindet. Alles andere wäre unfair ihnen gegenüber.   
Ich habe heute so viele "Habenpunkte" bei mir gesammelt, das es nicht so schlimm ist, das es sofort sein müsste. Das habe ich kurz überlegt, aber dann verworfen. Ich habe mit verschiedenen Leute Abkommen getroffen und da halte ich mich dran  :Zwinker:   
Das jetzt eine harte Zeit auf mich zu kommt, ist mir klar. Aber ich weiß auch, das ich es schaffen werde, da ich ein Kämpfer und stark bin. Nur halt in einer großen "Schwächelphase", wo die Kraft nicht mehr reicht. Um diese Kraft wieder zu kommen, hole ich mir jetzt Hilfe.  
Ich hoffe, das ich bald wieder mal richtig innerlich zur Ruhe kommen kann.  
Gruß A.

----------


## dreamchaser

Notfalleinweisung geht nur in die Akutpsychiatrie und ggf. bestimmte Zentren für Psychosomatik. Die Kliniken, die ich dir genannt habe, welche spezialisiert sind auf Traumatherapie sind Rehakliniken, d.h. du musst über die Rentenversicherung (das sind die Träger) eine n Antrag stellen, welcher dann bearbeitet wird und wenn der genehmigt ist, dann bekommst du einen Termin. Und zur Zeit gibt es zumindest in Bad Wildungen Wartezeiten von ca. 3 Monaten und länger. Das nur, um dich nicht zu desillusionieren.
Wenn ein akuter Bedarf besteht, dann gibt es ja die Möglichkeit von bestimmten Psychosomatiken, welche dich akut aufnehmen. Sprich mal mit deinem Hausarzt darüber - aber bitte erwarte nicht von einer allgemeinen Psychosomatik, dass sie sich mit deiner Problematik auskennen!!! Das ist ein Spezialgebiet, was z.T. auch an der Uni nur stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Dreamchaser: danke für die Erläuterung und Hinweis.   
Da ich gerade akut selbstmordgefährdet bin, muss ich schnellstmöglichst aus dem Kreislauf raus, die Bilder/Gedanken gerade sind sehr, sehr beängstigend.

----------


## Purzel2910

Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, daß alles gut geht!

----------


## dreamchaser

Suizidgefährdung bedeutet SOFORT in die Psychiatrie - ohne Umwege, d.h. auch ohne den Umweg über den Hausarzt!!!!!!!!!
Du kannst dich auch selbst in die Psychiatrie einweisen - bei Suizidgefährdung brauchst du keine Einweisung sondern sie müssen dich dabehalten!!!!

----------


## schmetterling

Hallo Anonyme ( weiß dich leider nicht anders anzusprechen sorry) 
Das was du gerade erlebst ist gar nicht so selten. Oft kommen die verdrängten traumatischen Erlebnisse durch gewisse *trigger* das heißt Auslöser an die Bewusstseinsoberfläche. Immer etwas mehr..damit man sich damit außeinandersetzt.  
Die "Bilder" und die gegühle die du gerade durchmachst sind dabei "normal "..das hört sich blöd an ist aber so. 
Dass du dich schon öffnen konntest nach Außen war ein erster guter Schritt, der zweite war das du dir therapie Möglichkeiten suchst. ... 
oft ist man in der zwischenzeit aber mit dem Problem sehr überfordert und allein.. 
deshalb möchte ich dir sagen, das es dazu auch gute Selbsthilfe Foren im Netz gibt. 
zbsp Borderline Netzwerk e.v. 
Dort findest du Menschen die ähnlich wie du fühlen und du dich austauschen kannst.
Das hilft sehr viel, besonders in Zeiten wo man niemanden anderen erreichen kann.
Du kannst schriftlich öffendlich schreiben oder per PN mit andern..oder auch in Krisen anrufen oder den Chat benutzen. 
Jedenfals wirst du dort verstanden und die Erfahrungen der anderen helfen einem oft besser selber weider klar zu kommen... 
lg Schmetterling

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hi,  
wollte mich gerade nur mal kurz melden. Ich lebe noch uind habe heute den ersten freien Kliniktag. 
Ich bin an dem Donnerstag auf eine teilgeschlossene Auffangstation gekommen. Dort ging es mit ganz viel Ruhe, täglichen Einzelgesprächen, nachts mit Beruhigungsmedikamenten mir nach 8 Tagen so gut, das irgendwer mich auf die Therapiestation verlegt hat. Das war dann keine gute Idee, denn dort bin ich nach einer Woche wieder rückfällig geworden und somit bin ich wieder auf der Auffangstation gelandet. Jetzt ist es für mich deutlich schwerer gewesen, aus dem Loch raus zu kommen. Ich habe nun das Zeichnen angefangen und kann so dann recht gut mit Hilfe der für mich sehr fähigen Psychologin das Tief (Suizidgedanken) verarbeiten (wir besprechen die Bilder regelmäßig[dh fast täglich]).  
Sobald die Antidepressiva wirken und ich wieder stabil bin (jetzt bin ich noch auf dem Grat und noch sehr fahrig und Rastlos), wird sich um einen freien Platz in einer Tagesklinik für die Therapie bemüht.  
Gruß,   :Smiley:

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und mich für die Unterstützung im Forum bedanken.  
Was ist alles passiert?  
6 Wochen Psychiatrie liegen hinter mir. Davon knapp 5 Wochen auf der geschlossenen Station. Eine Woche auf einer Therapiestation (zu früh verlegt worden) hatten bei mir einen Rückfall mit den Suizidgedanken und -bildern ausgelöst.  
Mittlerweile wirkt das Remergil bei mir gut. Die Nächte sind kein Horrotrip mehr und ich kann fast vernünftig schlafen (jedenfalls ausreichend viel in der Summe  :Zunge raus: ) 
Die Tagesklinik (eine Außenstelle der P., wo ich war) hat in meinem Fall abgewunken, nachdem sie in meiner Patienten-Dokumentation gelesen hatten (uups, was steht da alle drin?). 
Die KH Psychologin meinte, das wäre aber nicht sooo schlimm, eine ambulante Therapie wäre in meinem Fall auch möglich, sogar besser, da ich dann mich nciht auf verschiedene Therapeuten einarbeiten muss. Ich würde nun genügend Techniken können, um mit den Bildern klar zu kommen.  
Ich habe einiges über die PITT (Psychodynamisch Imaginative Trauma Therapie) gelernt und arbeite mit dem inneren sicheren Ort; Räumen, wo ich die Bilder und Gedanken wegschließen kann (ähnlich wie der innere Tresor) und mit den positiven Gegenbildern. Verarbeiten kann ich mein Gedankenchaos ganz gut mit dem Zeichnen.  
Seit dem letzten Wochenende habe ich auch wieder den Schalk aus den Augen blitzen  :Grin:  und ich finde das Leben lebenswert  :Smiley: . 
Morgen werde ich dann mal die neue Psychologin kennen lernen. Hoffentlich klappt das mit der genauso gut wie mit der "alten". Denn dann würde die Therapie rocken( :Cool:  viel, viel Schuften + mal ein Späßchen machen können).

----------


## corvus corax

Na das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an... auch Dein Ansatz zur Therapie... ch wünsche Dir viel Kraft und Geduld... vorallem mit Dir selber. (Ich finde "man" ist manchmal furchtbar ungeduldig mit sich selbst  :Zwinker:  ) 
krächzikov
corvus corax

----------


## dreamchaser

Sehr schön, dass die in dieser Psychiatrie so gut mit Traumatherapie sind - ist leider nicht immer so. Und vielleicht möchtest du ja irgendwann nochmal einen Aufenthalt in einer psychosomatischen Klinik, die auf Traumatherapie spezialisiert ist, machen. Aber zur Zeit bin ich froh, dass es dir so gut geht!!! Alles Gute weiterhin!!

----------


## Anonymisiert

die Option auf einen Traumaklinikaufenthalt lasse ich mir immer offen (*). Ich schaue nun, wie ich so klar komme. Der Aufenthalt im KH (=Krankenhaus) hat sich soweit in meine Gehirnwindungen eingebrannt, das ich die letzte Nacht mit irgendwelchen KH Träumen wach geworden bin. KH bedeutet für mich Stress pur. Auch wenn mir dort so gut geholfen wurde und mich mit der Zeit dort eingelebt hatte.       
(*) mit dem Wort Ergotherapie bringt man mich jetzt noch auf die Palme. Allein das ist für mich gerade ein Grund, nicht in eine Klinik zu gehen.  ---- Meine Meinung (für den Mehrwert für **mich**, nicht allgmein) dazu ist zensiert ---  Uuuuaah! ich rege mich heute noch über diese eine Woche auf der "Therapie"station auf  :Angry:

----------


## claudi

> Hallo,  
>  ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich (w, 35J.) hier richtig bin.    
>  Es geht um eine lange Geschichte, die lange zurück liegt. Um nicht zu sagen, 15 Jahre.    
>  Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage mit keinem darüber geredet, es ist etwas einfacher, darüber im relativ anonymen Internet darüber zu schreiben.    
>  Mein ältester Bruder hat mich über viele Jahre (gut 10 Jahre) regelmäßig sexuell missbraucht (komplette Programm, inkl. Vergewaltigungen). Ich habe mit ihm mittlerweile nur selten Kontakt und bin sehr froh, das er auf der anderen Erdhalbkugel ist.    
>  Wenn meine Mutter davon erfährt, würde sie das wohl frühzeitig ins Grab bringen (schwer Herzkrank) und mein Vater würde das vollends fertig machen. Wie er reagieren würde/wird, kann ich überhaupt nicht abschätzen.    
>  Jetzt bin **ich** aber soweit, das ich darüber mit wem reden **muss*.    
>  Nur mit wem?    
>  Hausarzt? Da habe ich Sorge, das man einen Stempel aufgedrückt bekommt und in eine Schublade gesteckt wird.    
> ...

 Ich bin Claudia und bin in der frühster Kindheit vom Grossvater mehrmals sex.missbraucht worden, habe geschwiegen, bis ich totale Lebenskrise hatte und nicht mehr leben wollte. Meine Ehe ging daran kaputt. 
Ich kann Dir nur dringenst raten, lass es nicht so weit kommen wie es bei mir war.
Ganz wichtig ist es, dass Du mit einer Therapieperson, ein gutes Vertrauensverhältnis aufbauen, so dass Du über deine schmerzliche Erfahrung reden kannst, nur so wirst Du das Trauma verarbeiten können. Nicht darüber reden heilt Deine Wunden nicht.
Und zwar musst Du mit samt deinen Gefühlen über den Missbrauch reden können, denn wenn Du die Gefühle ausschaltest, bleiben die Posttraumatischen Belastungen bestehen. Es mag sehr weh tun und Du musst sicher auch weinen oder Wut auslassen, aber durch diese Gefühle musst Du durch, dann wird der Heilungsprozess einsetzen, sonst leidest Du dein ganzes Leben lang mit dieser Verletzung.
Glaube mir, ich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen in dieser Angelegenheit.
Nur Mut, es ist am Anfang sehr schwierig und hart, aber die Anstrengung lohnt sich.

----------


## anjlaura

liebe claudia habe das selbe durch nur mit meinem gesangspartner,ich kann dir nur raten nimm psychologische hilfe in anspruch dann lernst du dies zu verarbeiten.Du brauchst keine angst haben und dich auch nicht zu schämmen den du bist das opfer.nur so kann st du dies wirklich verarbeiten aber ich sage dir gleich du brauchst geduld und zeit,das dauert.bei mir ist es vor 11 jahren passiert und ich bin heute noch in psychologischer behandlung, habe unzählige terapien hinter mir habe aber nie auf gegeben ob wohl ich auch manchmal an einem punkt war wo ich nicht mehr weiter wusste und mich immer wieder fragte warum ich aber da gab es keine antwort da die mir niemand geben kann.heute geht es mir deutlich besser kann damit leben bin in einer beziehung und habe eine süsse tochter,die mir immer wieder das lächeln und schöne am leben zeigt.bin froh sie zu haben seit ihrer geburt hat sich sehr viel bei mir zum possitiven entwickelt.also teu teu nur mut du schaffst das. gruss anja

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich wollte mich noch einmal melden. Ich bin mittlerweile komplett stabil. Laut Psychologin habe ich eine unwahrscheinliche Selbstbeherrschung. Ende des Monats fangen wir an, das Traumata aufzuarbeiten. Mit gemischten Gefühlen sehe ich dem entgegen.

----------


## Anonymisiert

so, ich wollte mich noch mal, nach einer etwas längeren Zeit, melden. Mir geht es zZ gut. Klar habe ich manchmal Kopfkino, kann damit aber gut umgehen. Es ist dann aber sehr anstrengend.   
Wie ging es weiter? 
Ich schrieb, das im April die eigentliche Traumabearbeitung anfangen sollte. Das haben wir aber dann gelassen und mich weiter stabilisiert und haben andere "Problemfelder" beackert. Dann musste ich das  Antidepressivum absetzen, versuchte es ohne, was natürlich wegen dem Stress den ich hatte, nicht gut ging. Also mit einem anderen AD (Amitripthylin) angefangen, was mir deutlich besser tut als das Mirtazapin.  
Jetzt sind wir soweit, das wir zum Ende des Monats mit EMDR voll in die Traumabearbeitung rein gehen. Ich bin entsprechend aufgeregt.

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich drücke dir die Damne für eine erfolgreiche Bearbeitung - dein Körperhat dir gezeigt, dass er noch etwas Zeit braucht bis zur EMDR und erst andere Baustellen bearbeitetwerden müssen.
Dein Weg ist der richtige und ich wünsche dir alles Gute weiterhin!!!

----------


## Anonymisiert

ja, das haben Körper und Seele mir sehr deutlich aufgezeigt.   
Es ist kein einfacher Weg, aber er muss nun beschritten werden. Ich werde zum Glück immer wieder ausgebremst, das ich mir nicht zu viel zumute und habe ein tolles soziales Netzwerk, was mich auch mal auffangen kann.

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
auch ich habe missbraucht erlebt und möchte Dir gerne Mut machen, Deinen Weg weiter zu gehen. Ich weiß selber wie steinig er sein kann, auch das die Steine manchmal so groß sind, dass sie kaum überwindbar erscheinen. Aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass man auch über die größten Steine kommen kann. 
Viel Kraft
Ichbines, die auch auf dem steinigen Weg unterwegs ist

----------


## Anonymisiert

mal wieder ein kleines Zeichen von mir.  
EMDR (bzw. die Traumakonfrontation generell) ist zwar hart, aber das Ergebnis ist wirklich gut. Es sind viele "neue" Erinnerungen hoch gekommen, haben sich zu  "Filme" sortiert und vieles kann ich zeitlich einordnen. Das ist schon mal sehr hilfreich, auch konnte das erste "Bild" verarbeitet werden.  
Das AD musste letzte Woche zwar ein wenig erhöht werden, aber jetzt merke ich, dass das genau richtig war.  
Nächste Woche mache ich dann den nächsten Schritt und zeige den Täter an. Davor habe ich schon ein wenig bammel. Da sage ich mir: Jetzt kann ich mich wehren! Jetzt gehe ich damit an die Öffentlichkeit!

----------


## dreamchaser

Hut ab vor deiner Courage und dem was du bisher schon geschafft hast!!!!
Alles Gute für alles Weitere!!

----------


## Anonymisiert

So, es hat sich recht viel getan bei mir. Ich hänge voll in der Wiedererinnerung.   
Ich habe den Täter angezeigt, die Aussage gemacht und es ist dann recht zügig zum Staatsanwalt gegangen.  
Fazit: 
Anwalt, Kripo und Staatsanwalt sagen: alles schwere Straftaten 
Aber: da die Taten VOR 1998 waren, gilt dort die Verjähungsfrist von 10 Jahren. Erst bei Taten NACH 1998 gilt eine Verjährungsfrist von 20 Jahren. Also: dumm gelaufen für die Strafverfolgung.    
Wie es mir so ging? Viel, viel Krisenintervention war notwendig, die Nächte waren ein blanker Horror, die mich immer wieder in ganz üble depressive Einbrüche und Autoaggression geschickt haben. Mein alter Psychiater war der Meinung: 20mg Amitriptylin reicht, ansonsten Akutpsychiatrie. Damit war ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden.  
Ich habe mich dann um einen anderen Doc gekümmert (in der Hoffnung, dass da noch nicht das Publikum abgefärbt hat). Mit viel Einsatz habe ich dann mit einer gut 14tägigen Wartefrist einen Termin bei einem anderen Doc bekommen. Dieser war mehr oder weniger fassungslos über meine medikamentöse Einstellung und ich wurde sofort auf 50mg Amitriptylin hoch gesetzt (wenn das nicht reicht, dann halt eine weitere Steigerung oder ein Wechsel des AD).  
Und damit ich nicht so ewig lang mit meinen Ressourcen kämpfen muss, um aus manchen Kreisläufen (Flashbacks, Autoaggression) heraus zu kommen, gab es Zolpidem. Alleine zu wissen, man hat da noch was in der Hinterhand, ist ja schon beruhigend.    
Was nun interessant wird, ist, wie weit meine Chancen bei der Entschädigung nach dem Opferentschädigungsgesetz sind. Da wird der Antrag nächsten Montag mit Hilfe vom weißen Ring gestellt.

----------


## Fibro

ich bin jetzt nur flüchtig über Deine Geschichte geflogen udn weiß0 genau was DU mitmachst! Hut ab vor Deinem Mut.
Ich hätte den Mut nie! 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei deinem OEG Antrag udn hoffe das alles gut wird. 
Warum besuchst Du keine Akutklinik? Oder besser eien Traumaklinik? Ich kann Dir nur sagen das ein Klinikaufenthalt auf jeden fall mehr bringt Gerade bei Flashbacks udn ich weiß wovon ich rede 
Wie dreamchaser schon sagt es wird nicht an dem erlebten gearbeitet sondern an Techniken udn übungen wie man damit umgehen kann 
Tresorübungen zb sind am Anfang sehr blöd aber sind ungemein hilfreich!

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich habe Anfang des Jahres 6 Wochen eine Akutklinik "genossen". Ok, ich habe da im Vergleich zu vielen anderen viel Glück mit der dortigen Psychologin gehabt, die mir geholfen hat, mit den Bildern besser klar zu kommen. Wenn ich das Wort Ergotherapie höre, ist gesichert ein erhöhter Blutdruck gesichert.    
 Wenn wäre für mich eine Traumaklinik was. Wenn habe ich da auch sehr große Bedenken, denn ich habe in dem Landeskrankenhaus, wo ich war, eine Woche auf einer Therapiestation erleben dürfen. Was zur Folge hatte, das ich mit dem suizidalen voll rückfällig wurde.    
ABER:
- ich habe ein sehr gutes soziales Netzwerk
- eine Arbeit, die mir sehr, sehr viel Spaß macht, eine Chefin mit super viel Verständnis, die für mich Struktur bedeutet UND ein absolut sicherer Ort für mich ist
 - eine für mich ideale Therapeutin 
- Angst vor Krankenhaus und dem langen Ausfall (was ja locker mal 3 Monate + schrittweiser Wiedereinstieg sein kann)  
Wie gut ich mit den Flashbacks umgehen kann, wundert sich meine Therapeutin immer wieder, vor allem, mit was für einer Disziplin und absoluter Stärke ich da gegen an gehe. Tresorübung, innerer Ort, innere Helfer, Arbeit mit dem inneren Kind, Gegenbilder usw. beherrsche ich in großem Maße, da ich schon immer sehr viel mit imaginären Sachen gemacht habe. Da musste man mir nicht wirklich was bei bringen, ich habe es lediglich unter Anleitung noch ein wenig perfektioniert. Das Arbeiten mit körperlichen Reizen ist mir auch gut bekannt. Aromatherapie? In meiner Wohnung komme ich mir mitunter wie auf einem Lavendelfeld vor  :Zwinker:   
Da jetzt die Medikamentation deutlich angepasst wurde, kann ich gut in der Therapie weiter arbeiten.  
Ok, jetzt muss ich mich einfach mal ein paar Tage erholen und dann geht es weiter mit den verschiedenen Problemfelder (Flashbacks, Dissoziieren, Autoaggression).

----------


## Zenzi

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal drauf! 
In Bad Oeyhausen gibt es auch eine Klinik, die auf Traumatherapie spezialisiert ist, war selber da. 
LG Zenzi

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich habe mit meiner Thera das letzte Woche noch mal durch gesprochen. Wir haben dann mal pro und contra aufgeschrieben. Und das contra hat in der jetzigen Situation deutlich überwogen.  
das wesentliche auf der pro Seite, was ich so ambulant hier in der tiefsten Pampa nciht machen kann ist halt der reale Kontakt zu anderen Betroffenen /Gruppentherapie und halt das, wie man seinen Körper besser schätzen/ kennen lernt. Alles andere habe ich mir hier so schon sehr gut aufgebaut.

----------


## katzograph

Hi Anonymus, 
hast Du niemanden, der dich im Bedarfsfalle einfach mal in den Arm nimmt und festhält?
Oder verträgtst Du solche Einengung nicht? 
Wünsch Dir so viel Besserung, wie Du nur vertragen kannst.
katzograph

----------


## Anonymisiert

wenn es mir schlecht geht, kann ich so etwas nicht vertragen. Da darf man mir nicht zu nahe kommen (naja, da ist auch keiner :/ ).   
Wenn es mir gut geht, lerne ich nun, wie schön es ist, von Freunden einfach mal feste in den Arm genommen zu werden.   
Ich lerne auch gerade, um Hilfe zu bitten / Wünsche zu äußern. Nicht einfach. Aber bis jetzt haben meine vorsichtigen Versuche immer geklappt. Mache immer wieder die Erfahrung: Huch, das kann man so einfach lösen, wenn man fragt?  :Shocked:    
Nur die extremen Stimmungsschwankungen sind sind halt anstrengend. Das wird mit der neuen Dosierung aber immer weniger.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Anonymus, 
falls es Dich tröstet, auch anderen Menschen fällt es schwer, um Hilfe zu bitten.
Aber ohne gefragt zu werden, tuts kaum einer. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Anonymisiert

mal wieder ein kleines Zeichen von mir.   
Das Zolpidem brachte mich auf den besten Trip meines Lebens. Es ist schon geil gewesen. Leider nur nicht die Wirkung, die es haben sollte. So war ich dann mal eine Zeitlang wieder ohne Bedarfmedi.  
Anfang Januar war wieder ein Kontrolltermin. Habe die Probleme geschildert und wir haben uns auf Chlorprothixen (=Truxal) als Bedarfsmedi geeinigt. Der Doc wollte schon mit Diazepam anfangen  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Die ganzen Screening p&p (paper & pencil) haben ergeben, dass der BDI mehr oder weniger gleich geblieben ist, der SCL-90 von der Somatik her schlechter geworden ist (naja, dumm gelaufen, Betrachtungszeitraum war genau in der Zeit, wo es mir schlechter als sonst ging).  
Dann kam in mein inneres System richtig satt Stress rein. Täterintrojekt bekam während einer EMDR Sitzung auf einmal eine Stimme, ich bin voll rein geswitcht. Die Thera konnte sich damit unterhalten. Ich hatte die "Liveschaltung" habe mir also selbst zuhören können. In späteren Sitzungen kam noch ein 11jähriges Kind dazu. Voll uncool. Das hatte mich, neben ein wenig Stress auf der Arbeit, dann ein wenig aus der Bahn geworfen.  
Nach ein paar Tagen Chlorprothixen (30mg, mir langen diese winzigen Dosierungen), 2 Tage AU und 5 Brauchtumstage ( :Grin: ) fahre ich so langsam wieder runter und zusätzlich habe ich den beiden "Innenpersonen" noch schöne innere Orte (aber ganz weit getrennt!) eingerichtet und drin "geparkt".  
Zeitgleich habe ich heute dann doch mal den ersten Emailkontakt zu einer Traumaklinik gestartet, wo meine Thera meinte, das es mir da gut gehen könnte. Die Überlegung ist, das ich da im Sommer mal hingehe (Sommerferien ausnutzen, Arbeit ist für mich eine ganz wichtige Ressource). Mal schauen, was dabei raus kommt.  
Vom OEG Antrag habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts weiter gehört.  
Schwerbehindertenrechtsangelegenheit (O-Ton vom Schreiben) [=Antrag auf Schwerbehindertenausweis] habe ich beantragt, bis jetzt auch noch nichts gehört.

----------


## Anonymisiert

huhu 
am Montag stelle ich mich in der Traumatologie (Klinik) mit einem ersten Gespräch vor. Nur mir fallen nicht wirklich viele Fragen ein. Was könnte man außer wie die Therapie dort ausschaut, wie die Antragsstellung + Terminvergabe ausschaut noch fragen?  
Ich bin da gerade ein wenig ratlos.  :Huh?:

----------


## dreamchaser

Keine Sorge, die unterhalten sich mit dir und schauen, ob du motiviert bist für die Therapie und erzählen dir dann was darüber. Es ist kein Bewerbungsgespräch, wie man sie sonst kennt. Dir werden dann immer noch Fragen einfallen. Geh da ganz entspannt rein.

----------


## Anonymisiert

puuuh... Ein langer Tag. von 13:20 bis 16:45h da gewesen und vor allem gewartet und noch mehr gewartet (gut 30min geführtes Interview). Dadurch meinen Therapietermin absagen müssen und die Woche ist kein Ersatztermin frei. Blöd.   
Das Ergebnis des 1. Gespräches ist, das die Indikation für eine Reha besteht, aber die ausgewählte Klinik nicht mit der Bfa einen Vertrag hat. Soll trotzdem noch zum 2. und 3. Gespräch kommen.  
Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Welche gute Klinik mit vertretbaren Wartezeiten nimmt Reha-Leute von der Bfa auf.  :Sad:

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich weiss, dass die Wicker-Klinik in Bad Wildungen Reha über die BfA macht. Wartezeit soweit ich weiss 3-6 Monate. Versuch einfach mal dort den Antrag zu stellen, oder frag bei der BfA nach, mit welchen Kliniken sie Verträge haben.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke für den Tipp mit Bad Wildungen. Der Antrag an die BfA geht heute raus.  
Die letzten 2 Wochen habe ich sehr stark abgebaut. Langsam wird mir klar, das ich wirklich reif dafür bin. Vor allem, wenn man laufend hört: Wenn nicht Sie, wer hat denn dann die Indikation dafür? Und meine Wahrnehmung ist, das alle heilfroh sind, das ich nun diesen Schritt getan habe. Meine eigene Wahrnehmung war nicht so. Ich habe das gar nicht erkannt.  
Jetzt heißt es warten und hoffen, dass die Genehmigung für Bad Wildungen zügig klappt und ich bis dahin nicht noch weiter abbaue. Leider passiert es in der letzten Zeit immer wieder, dass das Täterintrojekt überhand über mich gewinnt. Und das wird dann ganz schnell eine Überforderung und das raus kommen daraus geschieht irgendwie nur mittels svv. Svv ist mir im "Normalmudus" total fremd, im geswitschten Modus: hämmert es mir nur noch so durch den Kopf.  :Sad:

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich drücke feste die Daumen, dass es bald mit einem Platz dort klappt. Ich glaube, es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, die Anträge entsprechend dringender zu machen - vielleicht einfach mal bei der Klinik anrufen und nachfragen. Ich weiss nicht genau, wer die schnellere Platzvergabe macht, die Klinik oder die BfA.
Bin mal gespannt auf einen Bericht, ob der Aufenthalt gut war.

----------


## Wolfalko

Hallo was du durch machst kanne ich nut zu gut da können wir uns die Hand reichen ich weiß wie du dich fühlst es ist nicht leicht . Hatte damals einen guten Psyologen und Freunde die mir zugehört haben . Reden ist immer gut so blöd wie das klinkt aber reden tut der Sehle gut . Ich dachte damal ich und einmal eine Famiele ? Kinder ? . Und jetzt bin ich seit 11 Jahren glücklich Verheitatet 2 Kinder mein Partner weiß alles er geht auch supper auf mich ein . Weil damitt fertig zu werden ist schwer es verfolgt einen sein ganzes Leben lang wenn es mir scheiße geht rede ich sogor heute noch darüber . Ich kann auch manchmal die nähe von meinem Mann nicht wenn er mich lieb haben will . Er versteht es aber ich bin froh das ich so einen Mann gefunden habe . Sei stark und versuche darüber zu reden es tut echt gut.  Mfg Tanja

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Ich drücke feste die Daumen, dass es bald mit einem Platz dort klappt.

 Danke  :Smiley:      

> Ich glaube, es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, die Anträge entsprechend dringender zu machen - vielleicht einfach mal bei der Klinik anrufen und nachfragen. Ich weiss nicht genau, wer die schnellere Platzvergabe macht, die Klinik oder die BfA.

 Danke für den Tipp.      

> Bin mal gespannt auf einen Bericht, ob der Aufenthalt gut war.

 Ich werde weiterhin berichten.   
Am Montag steht erst einmal die Psychometrie in der Krefelder Psychotraumatologie an. Ich glaub, bald kenne ich alle Fragebögen, die irgendwie mit der PTBS zu tun haben können. Wenn ich da groß was schreiben soll, werde ich sie mit meiner Sauklaue strafen  :Grin:

----------


## Anonymisiert

Kleines Feedback zu der Psychometrie in Krefeld. Es handelt sich um einen ganzen Satz Fragebögen. Diese Aktion ist fast komplett nach hinten los gegangen. So bis zur Hälfte ging es halbwegs und dann kam ein Fragebogen bzgl. Dissoziieren während des Ereignisses ("Erinnern Sie sich an das Ereignis. Wie haben Sie es erlebt usw."). SUPER!!!  :Sad:  So einen Flashback hatte ich lange nicht mehr. Praktischer Weise hatte der Schrank neben mir auch noch die Farbe von dem einen Ort, wo ich im Flashback war.  
Fortschritt bei mir: als ich nach einigen Minuten merkte, ich komme davon nicht los, starre weiter auf das Blatt, bin ganz weit in der Vergangenheit, konnte ich sagen: "ich komm aus dem Flashback nicht raus!" Man hat mich mehr oder weniger aus dem Raum geführt, auf dem Flur geparkt und eine Psychologin geholt. Die hat mir dann geholfen, da raus zu kommen. Erst kurz im Büro ein wenig geredet (kA über was) und dann nach draußen an die frische Luft und dort etwas spazieren gegangen, Achtsamkeitsübungen gemacht. Wieder zurück, als ich so langsam wieder da war. Kurz in den Raum, Tasche, Jacke, Fragebögen geholt. Die Therapeutin hat dann mal das Geschaffte grob durch geschaut und dann noch kurz unterschreiben, dass die Uni Köln die anonymen Daten für die Forschung nutzen darf und dass die Ergebnisse bitte schön auch an meinen Psychiater geschickt werden. Die restlichen Fragebögen musste ich nicht mehr machen. In 6Wochen darf ich mir dann von der Oberärztin anhören, das ich die Depression besser behandeln muss (hab nächste Woche eh einen Termin bei meinem Doc) und dringend in eine stationäre Reha sollte  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  als ob ich das nicht selbst wüsste...     
Heute ich bin ein paar Stellen telefonisch auf den Wecker gegangen. Bei der Krankenkasse und der Rentenversicherung sind die Schreiben noch nicht im System. Bei der BfA sagte mir die gute Frau am Telefon: Rufen Sie ruhig jeden Tag an. 
Dann habe ich noch bei der Wicker Klinik angerufen.
Es besteht dort keine Warteliste, es kommt darauf an, wann die Kostenzusage kommt. Wenn die da ist, bekommt man ein paar Fragebögen zugesendet (und die innerhalb einer Woche zurück schicken), wo man drauf vermerken kann, ob eine kurzfristige Anreise möglich ist. Das wäre dann eine knappe Woche. Das läuft alles telefonisch. Eine Aufnahme findet immer Mittwochs statt. 
Im Traumabereich dauert es ihrer Erfahrung nach ca. 3 Monate (Psychosomatik 3-6 Monate), ggf. kürzer, bis man einen Platz bekommt. Das kann man ein wenig beeinflussen, wie schnell die BfA arbeitet. Wenn wer nicht anreist/abbricht kann auch schneller gehen, weil dann die Plätze an die flexibel anreisenden Personen gehen.

----------


## Anonymisiert

alles nicht so einfach...  
Wegen der Klinik will die Rentenversicherung noch einen 2. Befundbericht und der ist heute immer noch nicht im System. Die Warterei ist anstrengend, denn so wirklich Arbeitsfähig bin ich nicht mehr. Ich versuche es immer wieder, scheitere immer wieder. Da hilft die Medikamentenumstellung auf Opipramol nicht so wirklich.    
Jetzt aber zu meinem Anliegen: 
Ich habe einen Schwerbehindertenausweis beantragt und habe gestern den Bescheid bekommen: 40% wegen Depression. Kein Wort von der PTBS und die daraus folgende Persönlichkeitsänderung. Die Depression ist halt nur eine Begleiterscheinung bei mir. Meine Therapeutin war eben ziemlich Fassungslos.  
Also geht es nun ins Widerspruchsverfahren. Wie läuft das ab? Ich lege fristgerecht und per Einschreiben mit einer Begründung den Widerspruch ein. Was geschieht dann? 
Danke und Gruß 
a.

----------


## katzograph

Über den Widerspruch wird entschieden, entweder nach Aktenlage oder einer erneuten Untersuchung z.B. beim Vertrauensarzt. Das kann Ablehnung des Widerspruches bedeuten oder aber dem Widerspruch wird stattgegeben, d.h. Du bekommst mehr Prozente. Bist Du wieder nicht einverstanden, bleibt Dir noch die Klage vor dem Sozialgericht. Da wäre dann schon ein Anwalt angebracht, der sich damit auskennt. Also, nur nicht aufgeben. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Anonymisiert

ok, alles klar. Danke.

----------


## Anonymisiert

mich macht die BfA echt noch fertig. Anfangs ging es ja noch schnell, dann kam dieses böse Wochenenende mit Ostern.   
10.3. Bestätigung von der BfA, Unterlagen sind beim med. Dienst. 
24.3. brauchen noch einen weiteren Befundbericht. 
am 26.3. oder am 29.3. wurde es vom Psychiater da hin geschickt.  
unzählige Versuche und einige male da durch gekommen: haben noch nix da, haben Rückstand wegen Ostern (hallo, das waren 2 Tage?  :Huh?: ) 
16.4. BfA hat immer noch nichts. Meine Psychologin macht noch ein Schreiben fertig und faxt es hin. Faxe sollen innerhalb von 2 Tagen am entsprechenden Ort sein.  
19.4. frage beim Psychiater nach, ob das denn wirklich abgeschickt wurde und ob er das noch mal hin faxen kann. Er hat keine Kopie (Dämel!) davon. Also über das inet noch mal alle Formulare besorgen und zum Doc bringen. Mit der Bitte, es dieses mal zu faxen.  
unzählige Versuche und einige male da durch gekommen: haben noch nix da, haben Post-Rückstand wegen Ostern (langsam komme ich mir vera***t  :Angry:  vor) 
26.4. nach 20mal besetzt (ich mach mittlerweile eine Strichliste) bin ich in die Warteschleife gekommen und nicht nach 3:39min heraus geflogen. Sie schaute noch einmal in den Unterlagen nach und oh Wunder! Es sind auf einmal ein paar Unterlagen aufgetaucht und nun geht es zum med. Dienst. Als meine Therapeutin hörte, dass das Fax nicht angekommen sei, wurde das eben noch mal von ihr hingefaxt. Sie ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich verärgert, wie schleppend das alles bearbeitet wird.    
Ist das immer so anstrengend mit dem Antrag auf eine med. Reha? Ich bin seit Mitte März Arbeitsunfähig, meine Kräfte für diesen Kampf schwinden immer mehr, ich bin ziemlich fertig deswegen. Mein Zustand ist desolat und der Doc ist mit mir gar nicht mehr zufrieden, weil sich es bei mir zuspitzt. :Sad:     
Ach ja, bei der Sache mit Krefeld ist heraus gekommen, das ich eine PTBS habe und doch in eine med. Reha sollte (ach??).

----------


## katzograph

Willkommen in Bürokratia! 
Hoffentlich klappt es nun endlich 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Ichbines

Huhu, 
wir wollten für mich auch mal eine Reha beantragen und hatten auch ziemlich Ärger mit der BFA. Die sache ging sogar schon zu unserem Anwalt und ich musste zu einem Gutachten. Letztendlich hat sich das erledigt, da wir dann eine Klinik gesucht haben, die über die KK geht. Da reicht in der Regel eine Einweisung vom Arzt und den Rest regelt die Klinik. 
Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg!

----------


## Anonymisiert

heute habe ich endlich die Kostenzusage von der RV für 6 Wochen Wicker Klinik / Bad Wildungen bekommen. Jetzt heißt es "nur noch" da zügig einen Platz zu bekommen.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo,bin heute das erste mal hier und weiß gar nicht was ich schreiben soll.

----------


## dreamchaser

> heute habe ich endlich die Kostenzusage von der RV für 6 Wochen Wicker Klinik / Bad Wildungen bekommen. Jetzt heißt es "nur noch" da zügig einen Platz zu bekommen.

 Super, ich hoffe, dass du bald einen Platz bekommst und auch viel aus der Therapie mitnimmst.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern den Bescheid vom Landschaftsverband bekommen, das ich "vorsätzlich, rechtswidrig tätlich angegriffen und gesundheitlich geschädigt", dh Opfer einer Straftat geworden bin. Der Grad der Schädigung wird mit 30% angegeben. Neben einer kleinen Grundrente steht noch: "Zu der Beschädigtenversorgung gehört auch die Heil- und Krankenbehandlung." 
Was bedeutet das für mich konkret?  
Wie wirkt sich das auf meine Psychotherapie aus? Werden die Kosten der Therapie, welche ja bald über die 80h hinaus geht, übernommen? Es steht in dem Merkblatt nur drin, das es über die Krankenkasse läuft. Muss ich der KV das Schreiben schicken? Bin da gerade ein wenig ratlos  :Huh?:  
gruß 
a.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hatte mit der GKV telefoniert und die sagten mir, das ich lediglich beim Arzt angeben muss, dass das nach dem OEG abgerechnet wird. Und für die weitere Kostenübernahme meinte der gute Mensch beim Landschaftsverband, das ich bei den gegebenen Umständen es eher positiv mit der Therapiefortführung sehen soll, eine 100%ige Aussage dürfe er aber nicht machen. Bin da mal gespannt.  
Den Klinik-Termin für den 11.8. bekommen. Das Warten hat endlich bald ein Ende. Es hat dann, mit dem BfA Antrag 23 Wochen gedauert. 9 Wochen waren die Unterlagen bei der BfA und die restlichen Wochen war es die Warteliste von der Wicker-Klinik. Ich finde die Warterei schon sehr lange.

----------


## dreamchaser

Dann ist ja ja nicht mehr lang. Die Wartezeit ist unumgänglich, da im Verhältnis zum Bedarf wenig Plätze zur Verfügung stehen und Menschen aus ganz Deutschland in diese Klinik gehen.

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
das mit den Wartezeiten ist leider normal. Glückwunsch daher für die baldige Therapie. 
Im Übrigen, ich kenne jemanden, der in der Wicker Klinik auf der Traumastation war und dieser empfiehlt sie nur weiter. 
ich bewundere jeden, der diesen Schritt wagt. Ich selbst bin (noch) zu feige dazu und gehe lieber auf andere Stationen. 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## Dobermann404

Ich war im Frühjahr zur Stabilisierung in Bielefeld. Frau Dr. Reddemann hat dort vor Jahren diese Therapieform eingeführt. In den ersten Tagen dachte ich es würde viel zu wenig passieren. Erst nach und nach habe ich verstanden, warum die einzelnen Therapieschritte so behutsam gegangen werden müssen. Der Aufenthalt war für mich sehr erfolgreich. Deshalb möchte ich Anonymisiert für ihren Schritt, in eine dieser Kliniken zu gehen, beglückwünschen und sie darin bestärken, den Weg dann auch zielstrebig weiter zu verfolgen. 
Dobbemann404

----------


## Bully

Hallo, ich heiße Claudia und wurde von meinem Stiefopa mit sieben jahren auch sexuell missbraucht und muste auch noch dabei zusehen, wie er meine Cousinen missbrauchte. Wir kamen alle der Reihe nach dran und die älteste wurde mit 15 Jahren schwanger und daurch kam es heraus. Auch ich machte die Hölle durch, bin heute 45 Jahre alt und wurde deshalb vor ein paar Wochen sogar von meiner Psychotherapeutin hypnotisiert. Es half und auch die Therapie über ein paar Jahre und das Schweigen zu brechen war das beste was ich tun konnte. Ich würde an deiner Stelle, wenn ich die Gelegenheit dazu hätte, den Bruder sofort anzeigen. Wozu möchtest du ihn denn schützen? Wer hat dich geschützt? Hilfe bekommst du zuerst beim Neurologen, denn er wird dir eine Gesprächstherapie verornen und der weitere Schritt ist der weiße Ring.
Alles Gute und habe bitte den Mut.
LG Claudia

----------


## Bobbele

Habe mich erst letzte Woche registriert und sehe, dass dein Beitrag schon über 1 Jahr alt ist. Falls Du noch Interesse an einer Antwort hast, melde Dich wieder. 
Bobbele

----------


## Anonymisiert

@ Bully: ich hatte die Anzeige vor fast genau einem Jahr gemacht. Wurde von der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Verjährung zu den Akten gelegt.  
@Bobbele: immer her mit Antworten!  
------- 
ich war nun 7 Wochen in Bad Wildungen in der Wicker Klinik, dort auf der entsprechenden Frauenabteilung.  
Wie es war? sehr durchwachsen, vor allem was die Organisation von Seiten der Klinik angeht. Wenn die ersten 3 Wochen nicht so für die Katz gewesen wären, hätte ich noch mehr erreichen können. So wurde "nur" an einem Ziel (welches mir erst nicht bekannt war und von den Therapeuten verfolgt wurde!!) wohl recht erfolgreich gearbeitet. Einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht schreib ich dann mal bei Zeiten.  
Was passiert ist? Es wurde irgendwann die Diagnose Dissoziative Identitätsstörung (DIS) gestellt und mir sehr schräg mitgeteilt, so im Nebensatz "... und bei Ihnen als Multi..."  (wobei man mir im Abschlussgespräch sagte, sie hätten gedacht, ich würde das schon wissen! hab ich aber nicht). Die Arbeit, die in die Diagnose investiert wurde, war richtig gut. 
Was habe ich erreicht? 
- die Struktur der inneren Landkarte steht, es sind dort schon sehr viele Anteile integriert
- die Kommunikation der og Anteile läuft über ein Buch für alle (meistens)
- die Anteile, die von den anderen nix wissen, wurden/werden langsam an die Situation Viele sein herangeführt. 
- für einen Anteil wurde ganz am Ende hin doch noch eine Traumaexposition durchgeführt, wodurch ihr die schlimmste Not genommen worden ist (normalerweise machen die dort NIE eine Traumaexposition so kurz vor Ende (5 Tage vor der Entlassung) und im ersten Besuch) 
Was sehr schade war, das meine angegeben Ziele (Somatik, Schlafstörungen, depressive Einbrüche) recht weit missachtet wurden. Der Grund war im Abschlussgespräch schnell gefunden: der Fragebogen, wo die Ziele drauf standen, ist bei denen "verloren" gegangen. War ich da vielleicht sauer!  
Gruß, 
A.

----------

